
What a 3 month extensive benchmark study of Graph vs. RDBMS shows us - jmbrook
https://www.reddit.com/r/Database/comments/5600i7/what_a_3_month_extensive_benchmark_study_of_graph/
======
jmbrook
Full process and results here - [https://github.com/Alnaimi-/database-
benchmark](https://github.com/Alnaimi-/database-benchmark)

